# still analog



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

any of the you local station, are still analog? (full power).
my local channel 6 are still analog, is a governer channel, affiliate to PBS, 6.2 to 6.3 are PBS channel and 6.5 are PBS HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The true full-power analog channels that show regular programming should all be either down or reduced to LP power levels by this time. If they aren't, they can expect a tasty fine from the FCC.

Nightlight status does not provide for broadcasting regular programming. The Analog Nightlight Act specifies that the station carry only DTV transition information and Emergency information.

Here's a list: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-291375A1.txt


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Each broadcast community is allowed to have one full power analog station for a couple more weeks. They are to broadcast local news to help those who didn't act when they were supposed to. It's an emergency response thought. What they actually broadcast is still up to the station though!


----------

